# When do I start Toward Inner Peace?



## AB (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey, I'm on day 33 of Mike's tapes. I saw postings of how great a compliment TIP was for the IBS100. So, I was wondering if anybody knows how long after finishing the IBS100 that I should start listening to Toward Inner Peace? Any help would be greatly appreciated!! You guys are awesome. I'm starting to see a slight improvement with the CD's. I'm undergoing a lot of stress right now, so I guess it might take a little bit longer for my mind to really let the CD's impact kick in. But, the best thing they've done so far is help with my sleeping problems, and that's great already. As I say, if they don't work, I'm out a little money. If they do work, even a little, they're priceless!! Thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi AB,That's great that you are starting to see improvement already! Everyone is different - some see improvement within a few weeks or so, and some not until months after program completion - so even if you finish the program, most people continue to heal and get better.As with every single medical treatment, there are all manner of degrees of success; most on the program have had success (over 90%), and some have seen the improvement long after program completion.Be patient with yourself, and don't put any preconceived time frames or restrictions for getting better on yourself. Just relax and go with the flow. Most often, the improvements are so gradual and subtle, that one day, you think, hey, I haven't had IBS this week!In regards to your question, this is also posted on the Compilation thread:Those who wish to do the Towards Inner Peace Program (which is an optional program as the IBS Program stands on its own) should wait at least 3 months before starting the TIP program. This program is an "extra" over and above the IBS Program and is not needed or required, but is very enjoyable in its own right for further self development in many areas of your life.You can continue to listen to your favorite sessions once you have completed the IBS Audio Program in the meantime.Lots more info about listening and the program can be found here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001865 All the best to you, and I hope you continue to improve and thank you for sharing that. Enjoy the rest of your journey! Keep us posted as to how you are doing - and to keep others encouraged as well! Take care. And happy Thanksgiving!


----------

